

UI expert needed for Social network and discovery site for music - lightspeed

Small team building a social network for music management and distribution (think IMDB meets facebook for songs). We have two backend engineers and a business major, and are looking for a forth technical co-founder (frontend) with experience creating sexy websites. We're working out of our dorm rooms, and understand that sometimes school work needs to take priority. If you're interested, please pop us an email at: sadhikab@berkeley.edu
======
resilient
Highly interested in the position. Email sent.

